# Coyote Rifles



## swdance (Jul 12, 2011)

Lets see every ones coyote rifles and tell me how you like it. Thanks


----------



## toswells (Jan 5, 2011)

100 views and no takers? well, I'm a newbie just thinking about getting into the sport. I have been surfing around for some time and would find the information very informative. Mostly to see what kinds of set-ups there are.

Generally people have and use what works.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Tikka T3 Lite chambered in .223. I mounted a Tasco World Class 4-16X on it along with a Pivoting Harris Bipod. I think that it is a sweet set up and the T3 is a dream to shoot. The .223 is an excellent all around varmint round in my opinion and I really enjoy the total package I have put together. Only thing I might change is the scope but the budget is a little tight at the moment. Sorry no pics of it yet but i thought i would still share my set-up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use a tang saftey medium weight barrel Rugar chambered in 220 swift, glass is a Simmons 6x24. Another is a Remington 700 in 243 with a Bushnell Banner 3x9 with bdc. and last a Remington 700 in 54 cal topped with a Bushnell trophy.
I use home made shooting sticks (varmit al's web site biforpod.) and a short set made with golf club shafts.

 Al


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, swdance: Got four coyote rifles. Started out with the Tikka in .223 and then Remy BDL, also in .223. The CZ American in .204 is my go-to yote gun although I've had fun knocking off a few dogs this season with the .17 Remington in 700 BDL that I picked up last spring. At this point, it's not a matter of having enough guns, it's a matter of having enough time to use 'em. :sniper:

Saskcoyote


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to use a Rem. 700 VSF in 22-250, but have recently switched to using an AR15 that I built (SPR Mk12 mod0 clone) for the faster follow-up shots or shots on a running animal. Accuracy isn't quite as good, but certainly acceptable inside of 200yd using Hornady 55gr TAP (I know, don't need to pay so much for the ammo--I'll get to reloading the 55gr stuff in a bit). Last one I shot was a one-shot drop to the front of the chest at 136yd.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Mines a remington model 700 SPS in 22-250. I am shooting 52 gr sierra matchkings at about 3500 fps.
The picture was the first coyote shot with the gun.


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll have to ask my son (16) how to shrink the file size...Mine are too big to upload!! #1 is a Winchester 94 Boss in 243, shooting 70gr. Nosler BT (purple) pushed by 41gr. of Varget. That one shot a .295 3 shot group on a bi-pod and sand bags. My other is a "black gun", Stag Arms Model 6, .556 nato, 24" Bull 1-8 twist, and likes 55gr. Sierra BTHP with a 26gr. load of Varget. Both guns are topped with Vortex Viper scopes. The AR has a 4-16x44 BDC, and the 243 a 6-24x50 mil dot. just got another yesterday in a 6.5-20x50 mil dot, for a Rem 700 mountain rifle in 7mm mag that I just bought on gun broker this week....That's for "eatin" size critters though!! :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Savage Axis in .223 with Harris bipod for me. Topped with a Bushnell scope. Shooting (of all things to shoot) Federal American Eagle 50 gr hollow point. Great cheap set up and even greater after trying a dozen factory loads to find about the cheapest of them shooting good enough to blast a golf ball at 150 yards. :beer:


----------



## pilgrimb (May 19, 2011)

Photo of 527

Very pleased.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is my favorite: a Browning Micro chambered for 17 Mink.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

...And the reason I have not been out using it yet this winter. February will be a different story. Truck finished=coyotes finished! :sniper:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

as Xdeano calls it... "The Rice Burner :beer: she proved herself again today, 2 shots,2 kills,no blood


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

17-204, burning little 30gn pieces of rice.

Here's my 308 GAP Crusader shooting a 155g Lapua. 









And my recient build

6mm Super L/R shooting 105g Berger Hunting VLD's.










xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice rifles guys.I've got a few but can't make up my mind which to post.Don't want the others mad at me.Saw the 'rice burner' take a nice one again yesterday so am thinking of building something similar.
Here's a proto of it:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Nic .Saw the 'rice burner' take a nice one again yesterday so am thinking of building something similar.


 i would HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT  
just got done skinnin the 2 from yesterday and the 2 you shot a few days ago. PERFECT preformance with the R.B. 2 pin pricks.
we will hafta dicuss the rate$ for your 2 oke: plastic tips is for crows,varmints and such :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

What damage?Here's one from this morning.Never hit the spine with a hot 243.  
It wasn't the loss I feared though after first look.Another bad case of mange.
To avoid high jacking-the rifle is an old custom 243.(700 action,Shilen barrel,McMillan stock,Gemtech 'Sandstorm' suppressor)


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
YOU CAN KEEP THAT ONE


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

BnB,

Ever get the notion duckp is shooting em in crappy spots like the tops of the shoulders with a .243 on purpose now that he's got his own personal seamstress? :rollin:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,my seamstress like my rifle is old,worn out,but cheap.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Yeh,my seamstress like my rifle is old,worn out,but cheap.


and draggs out you coyotes, puts band-aids on you, helps you over fences,and damn good lookin :roll:


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I shoot a tikka t3 lite in 22-250. Nice lite gun. Shoot .5 inch froups with winchester ballistic silvertips. Scope is a nikon prostaff 3-9x40 with bdc. I love this gun.


----------

